# Purchasing Ecollar… New Dogtra ARC??



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

Im in the market for a new Ecollar for Pretzel and I would like to get some advice about which model to choose, and how much power I actually need. 


First off I will say that I have spent a lot of time researching Ecollar training and plan on following Lou Castles method. I have started out with a dogtra element that I was given for free, but I want to upgrade because I have seen positive results with the little training I have done, but I want more accuracy with an LCD screen as I move on to working with more distractions where I need to adjust the level of stim more frequently. 


I had planned on getting the 2300ncp this week… 
But then I went on the website and saw an ad for the new ARC model. I really love the discreet design ( a HUGE plus for me, I hate the box look) and it also looks more comfortable for the dog! 

Im just not sure if my dog falls under the "mild/moderate mannered" dog category of the ARC collar. I would say he is kind of laid back for a 10 month old shepherd, but definitely does have a prey drive. I think he would generally do fine with the lower power, but I want to have enough potential power to stop him in his tracks if there was some kind of urgent situation.

Do you think the average GSD needs the high powered models like the 2300 ncp just in case, or would I probably be fine with the "mild/moderate" levels? 

I know when I tested the Element (also for mild/moderate) on myself, I did NOT want to go any higher than 45 out of 100 on continuous! Honestly, my dog responds pretty well to the "pager" vibrate mode in general for recall when there is not something exciting around. 

I would love to hear some input from ecollar experienced people!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You know what I would do, email Lou Castle directly with your question. He's great about replying and would have specifics cause I bet he's very familiar with all the collars you mentioned.

I just use the TriTronics Sport so can't help you at all!


----------



## dano1427 (Mar 19, 2013)

I just got an ARC to replace my Dogtra 1900. The ARC is a two dog capable collar, meaning that there are two sets of buttons for each collar. The nick and constant stims selections are now on a small toggle switch on the front of the transmitter, instead of a button for each. The receiver is very low profile. The stim output is nice, not too sharp.

My 19 month male shep is fairly high drive, and his working level is roughly a 12 out of the collar's 127 levels.


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks! Thats good to hear! I ended up splurging and getting both the ARC and the 2300! I have the 2300 and its such a major improvement over the element i'd been using! So excited to receive my ARC in the mail on Monday 

I emailed Lou and he recommended the 2300, cause you never know when you need the high power till you need it. Especially since I haven't sone extensive ecollar training, I agree that its a good idea for me to have that high power just in case.

I think I will use the ARC when I'm in lower key situations where I don't worry so much about him blowing me off and getting into trouble. I just love the design and I think I will use it most of the time for training. Honestly, the look of the regular ecollar makes me a little unmotivated to use it as often.


----------



## dano1427 (Mar 19, 2013)

The ARC receiver is small...Much smaller than the receivers for the 1900 and 2300. 

I'm not sure how the recievers are different in power, i.e. between the 1900 and 2300, if you need more, turn it up? Or is the actual difference in the style of stim, i.e. sharper or more blunt feeling?


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

The ARC is advertised for mild/medium mannered dogs, and the 1900 and 2300 is for mild/stubborn. 

The highest level of stim on the 2300 and 1900 is stronger than the highest level of stim on the ARC. I contacted Dogtra last week before I ordered and they said the max level on the 2300 is about 25% higher than the max level on the ARC. 

So as far as regular training use and working levels, it doesn't matter so much. But, if your dog has an instance where his prey drive or something really kicks in and he is not listening to his normal range of stim… the extra power of the 2300 could come in handy as an extra assurance that you can stop the dog in his tracks and keep him out of danger.


----------



## dano1427 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

I had a 1900 and now have an Einstein ET300TS which works great. End of the day, these top brands will all work well, it's more so in the training.


----------

